# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  bilancio e dichiarazione dei redditi srl inattiva

## maurichi

una società a responsabilità limitata che risulta alla camera di commercio inattiva è tenuta alla presentazione del bilancio e alla presentazione della dichiarazione dei redditi? la società è stata costituita nel 2006 e ad oggi non ha mai presentato alcunchè.

----------


## ergo3

Mizzeca (sepro non sia una bestemmia in siciliano). Deve presentare sia bilancio che dichiarazioni fiscali.

----------


## antonellabat

presenta sia il bilancio che la dichiarazione

----------


## missy74

> una società a responsabilità limitata che risulta alla camera di commercio inattiva è tenuta alla presentazione del bilancio e alla presentazione della dichiarazione dei redditi? la società è stata costituita nel 2006 e ad oggi non ha mai presentato alcunchè.

  Confermo quanto stato scritto,è tenuta alla presentazione del bilancio e dell'UNICO.Visto che è inattiva,potrebbe essere non soggetta agli studi di settore per "non normale svolgimento dell'attività".

----------


## missy74

> Confermo quanto stato scritto,è tenuta alla presentazione del bilancio e dell'UNICO.Visto che è inattiva,potrebbe essere non soggetta agli studi di settore per "non normale svolgimento dell'attività".

  Però,al contempo,potrebbe risultarti come società di comodo, se ha delle immobilizzazioni, e quindi soggetta ad un ricavo minimo. :Frown:

----------

